# Wild boars



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Pardon me while I clean up the coffee I spit up reading your post  Wild Boars??? Just shoo them away with a feather duster would be just as effective. 

There is almost NOTHING you can do once they start rooting the ground. They will tear it up like a three bottom plow behind a tractor. We shoot them. But it only stops the one we shoot. There will be many more taking their place the next night. One advantage, Wild Boar tastes really good.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

I have some nice top brand feather dusters I can use. Unfortunately, I’m not staying the night at our remodel yet.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Put out a game camera so you can get an idea as to the problem you are facing, one or many. What is your general location?
Those hogs have typically been a southern problem but NY and PA have breeding populations now, and other places.
Contact your town office to see if they are doing anything.
Good luck, but from the reading I have done you can add yourself to a long list of land owners looking for a solution.

Bud


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

Get a German Shaepherd


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Scratch one German Shepherd. Boars will tear up anything it encounters. Dogs, hunters, mountain lions. They are ferocious. One rule we have...hunt on a ridge with a climbable tree nearby. Tree to climb if you encounter boars. Downhill sharp slope for bears. They don't negotiate hills very well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hunters Oppose Plans to Sterilize Wild Hogs in Hawaii


Local hunters in Hawaii oppose plans to use HogStop contraceptive on wild pigs. Pig hunting has long been part of the Hawaiian culture.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> Hunters Oppose Plans to Sterilize Wild Hogs in Hawaii
> 
> 
> Local hunters in Hawaii oppose plans to use HogStop contraceptive on wild pigs. Pig hunting has long been part of the Hawaiian culture.
> ...


The libs want to do that with deer too.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

2 things hogs don't like , dogs and hot wire . Forget the mothballs .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We don't have the wild boars but we have feral boar that have broke out of farm life. Anyone with a hunting licence can shoot them almost anywhere in BC.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

They're up here as well (not all provinces). I've never seen one but from all accounts are pretty nasty and destructive/ I'm surprised the OP has them in Japan.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

USDA APHIS | History of Feral Swine in the Americas







www.aphis.usda.gov


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Wild hogs are a big problem here in Texas.

Hog hunting is allowed any time, year round, day or night, no limit, without a hunting license, as long as you have the land owner's permission.

If you hunt hogs on public property, you'll need a hunting license


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> They're up here as well (not all provinces). I've never seen one but from all accounts are pretty nasty and destructive/ I'm surprised the OP has them in Japan.


He mentioned a rental, but, didn't say where it was.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_boar#:~:text=The%20Japanese%20boar%20(Sus%20scrofa,Hokkaido%20and%20the%20Ryukyu%20Islands


.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> They're up here as well (not all provinces). I've never seen one but from all accounts are pretty nasty and destructive/ I'm surprised the OP has them in Japan.


What is OP?


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> He mentioned a rental, but, didn't say where it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a rental, a remodel.
A small valley about 20 miles outside of Hiroshima. 
nothing but hills and valleys here with a few deltas and one plateau. So much area for boars to thrive.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

OP = original poster or original post.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

Here’s a shot from the highway. It’s like this all over Japan except for a small plains area above Tokyo. However, Hokkaido is a different animal. It’s the breadbasket of Japan.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Rodochan said:


> Here’s a shot from the highway. It’s like this all over Japan except for a small plains area above Tokyo. However, Hokkaido is a different animal. It’s the breadbasket of Japan.
> View attachment 710311
> View attachment 710312


Thanks for the photos . They are as close as i'll ever get to Japan and we don't often get photos .

Our daughter spent a month in Japan as an exchange student and that was quite an experience for her .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We went down near Waco on a wild boar hunt. The only thing I remember is to stay away from them and if there’s a tree nearby just get your feet at least 2 ft off the ground.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> We went down near Waco on a wild boar hunt. The only thing I remember is to stay away from them and if there’s a tree nearby just get your feet at least 2 ft off the ground.


Even with a domestic hog you do not want to be in the pen if a piglet squeals or a squawking chicken makes their death cry .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Even with a domestic hog you do not want to be in the pen if a piglet squeals or a squawking chicken makes their death cry .


Last year on a small island that had wild hogs I was powerwalking tripped, fell an almost knocked myself out. I thought if I die I want my obituary to read ‘drowned sailing the 7 seas’, not ‘gutted by hogs while laying in dirt.’


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

Startingover said:


> We went down near Waco on a wild boar hunt. The only thing I remember is to stay away from them and if there’s a tree nearby just get your feet at least 2 ft off the ground.


That’s funny cuz I was thinking about that tonight. We’re staying our first night here at the new remodel home and I was looking around for was to run or battle. The only tree around is a persimmon tree and it’s not very big. Wasn’t sure if we could both fit in it. So the two feet off the ground is great info. Thanks


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Even with a domestic hog you do not want to be in the pen if a piglet squeals or a squawking chicken makes their death cry .


The pig gets upset at the death cry?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Rodochan said:


> That’s funny cuz I was thinking about that tonight. We’re staying our first night here at the new remodel home and I was looking around for was to run or battle. The only tree around is a persimmon tree and it’s not very big. Wasn’t sure if we could both fit in it. So the two feet off the ground is great info. Thanks


Those tusks are like razors.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never seen one, but my Sis in south Tx had heavy metal fencing spiriling around a tree, such a boar could get in by pushing on the fence but not out...sorta like a lobster trap. I don't know what my BIL used for bait, but he shot a few.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Rodochan said:


> That’s funny cuz I was thinking about that tonight. We’re staying our first night here at the new remodel home and I was looking around for was to run or battle. The only tree around is a persimmon tree and it’s not very big. Wasn’t sure if we could both fit in it. So the two feet off the ground is great info. Thanks


Read once; If you and a friend are chased by a bear you don’t have to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun your friend. 🤣


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> The pig gets upset at the death cry?


I suspect a lot of people would he surprised how fast a 300 lb. sow can make you go over a fence or up a tree . Try diving over a wire hog panel with a squealing 30 lb. pig being transported by a hind leg . Been there done that and escaped because my feet were in the air when she got to the fence . As Roy D. Mercer would say : well it ain't funny . 
My late father in-law was a Vo-ag instructor and saw what a sow could do to a young boy's back that had caught a squawking chicken in the pig pen for his mother to cook .


----------



## GeraldinePoole (5 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Thanks for the photos . They are as close as i'll ever get to Japan and we don't often get photos .
> 
> Our daughter spent a month in Japan as an exchange student and that was quite an experience for her .


I am also planning a student exchange experience, but I have to choose between Japan and China. These photos and your daughter inspires me. Has she been in Hokkaido too?


----------



## SeanWong (4 mo ago)

The tree method doesn't work because I saw with my own eyes how a boar climbed a tree.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

SeanWong said:


> The tree method doesn't work because I saw with my own eyes how a boar climbed a tree.


You have to climb a serious tree. Front yard trees aren't an escape. Boars can't climb more than a couple of feet. They have split hooves, not grappling claws like a bear Besides, their fat butts won't keep balanced enough to go very far.


----------



## GeraldinePoole (5 mo ago)

Agree with Chandler48, it is impossible for them even to climb more than 1,5 feets.


----------

